# Was benutzt ihr zur Tonwiedergabe an eurem PC?



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

Da hier oft die Diskussion geführt wird ob extra PC Soundsystem oder externe Anlage, also Verstärker+Boxen. Würd mich doch sehr stark interessieren was am verbreitetsten ist!

Würde mich auf freuen wenn ihr anschließend postet was für ein System es genau ist.

Ich habe ein 2.1 Edifier S530D an einer Asus Xonar 7.1 DX und ein G35 Headset und bin mit beiden zufrieden.

Wer will kann natürlich auch gerne Bilder seiner Schätze hoch laden und posten!!!


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich benutze MEIST meine HiFi Anlage (siehe Sig)
also:
ASUS Xonar Essence STX (mit OpAmp-Mod)
danach n schöner Destiny Experience Röhren-Amp 
und dann die KEF iQ9

ansonsten bloß n Creative T6100 ist kein vergleich, aber um mal ne dvd zu schauen oder n spielchen zwischendurch zu machen reicht es

edit: hab auch noch irgend soein 25€ logitech headset. allerdings bekommt man davon kopfschmerzen


----------



## Thallassa (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[X] eigens dafür gekauft, besitze keine HiFi-Anlage (mehr)

Habe ein BlueSky Exo2 an einer ASUS Xonar Xense angeschlossen, das mitgelieferte Headset (PC350 Xense Edition) benutze ich nur zum Sprachchat, Musik läuft dann eher leise im Hintergrund. Ist auch kein toller Musikklang, aber das Mikro ist fein und zum chatten taugts. Musik läuft immer über das kleine 2.1 - mehr ist momentan nicht in meinem Budget - ich warte, bis ich mein Studium fertig habe und richtig arbeite, bis ich mir ein "dickes" HiFi-System (wohl wieder für den PC) zulege.


----------



## der_yappi (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Da ich weder den Platz hab noch ein solch audiophiler Mensch bin, benutze ich seit einigen Jahren ein Teufel Concept E Magnum.
Und mit dem bin ich für diesen Einsatzbereich vollauf zufrieden.

Ach ja: Soundkarte ist eine Creative X-Fi Titanium
Warum? Weil ich seit 1999 Creative-Karten benutze und bisher keine Probleme hatte (SB Live! Player 1024 / Audigy 2 / X-Fi fatality / X-Fi Titanium)


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Momentan 2 nuBox 481 von nubert an em harman/kardon HK3250 an ner Asus Xonar DX. Das wird dann vermutlich die Hauptanlage in unsrer WG.


----------



## Pravasi (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Nuvero 4 
Nuvero 7 
Magnat Quantum 603
XTZ 10.16.
Marantz AVR 5004

Essence ST
Auzentech Forte

Beyerdynamic DT880
Dennon AH2000

Zum zocken reicht das jedenfalls erstmal.


----------



## Uziflator (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[X]Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen. (Heimische Musikanlage)

Asus Xonar D2, Akg K701, Onkyo A 9155 + Nubert NuBox 311


----------



## Gast12348 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

_(x) Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen. (Heimische Musikanlage)

_Da mein PC eh zu 70% für die Musikwiedergabe dient ( CD sowie FLAC, Mp3 und co, sowie als DVD / BR Player ) 
Amp : Harman Kardon AVR430, Amp fürn Subwoofer Kroha S160 MonoBlock 
Lautsprecher zum Musik hören 
Visaton / ElectroVoice eigenbau 4 Wege 
Subwoofer : Cerwin Vega Stroker 18S4 

Soundkarte, Asus Supreme FX X-FI ( Digital ausgang zum Musikhören  ) Numark DJ I/O Analog ( fürs DJing ) Novation Xio Asio Interface Analog ( zum Musizieren )


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Teufel Motiv 5
Mehr brauche ich beim besten willen nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Kurze Frage: Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen 

- "Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System."

und 

- "Ich benutze das PC Lautsprecher System und bin damit zufrieden." ?

Heißt das, wenn ich ein PC Lautsprecher System habe, das ich nur am PC nutze und damit zufrieden bin, 
dann muss ich beides ankreuzen und wenn ich nicht damit zufrieden bin, dann nur den ersten Punkt ?


----------



## Spiff (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Logitech Z5500 (Toslink) und ein Sennheiser PC 161 (3.5mm Klinke) an einer Creativ X-Fi Titanium


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[:O] Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System.

Eine echte Anlage habe ich nie besessen. Vom ersten eigenen PC von vor 9 Jahren bis vor wenigen Monaten hatte ich dann ein einfaches Creative 2.1-Set an einer Audigy 2 ZS, später Xonar DS genutzt. Kurzzeitig wurde dann ein Teufel B 200 USB (oder so) eingesetzt. Seit wenigen Monaten ist es nun eine Creative X-Fi HD USB, die zwei Yamaha HS 50M bedient. Dieses Upgrade wurde speziell fürs Musikhören durchgeführt. Zum Zocken gibts dann noch das Sennheiser PC 161-Headset, das ich günstig von einem Kumpel erhielt und das hauptsächlich zur Kommunikation eingesetzt wird und keine hohen Ansprüche an den Klang erfüllen muss (klingt eh nicht schön, wenn die Einheiten in SCII sterben  ).

@ K3n$!:
Ich nehme an, der Unterschied ist, ob Du (so wie ich nun) Lautsprecher extra für den PC geholt hast, um dort in gehobener Qualität Musik hören zu können, oder ob Du "so wie ich vorher) einfach ein normales Set am PC nutzt und keine Ambitionen hast, das aufzurüsten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> - "Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System."
> 
> ...


 

Viele kaufen sich ja ein PC Lautsprechersystem sind aber eher unzufrieden mit der Klangqualität. Besonders wenn sie mal gute Boxen gehört haben. 
Die wenigsten geben ja da mehr als 30-50€ aus und dem entsprechend Mau ist auch der Klang!

Man siehts ja ca. 41% haben ein PC Lautsprechersystem aber nur 12% würden sich damit als zufrieden bezeichne!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Hauptrechner:
Auzentech Raider ( im Moment ) + Edifier S 550 + Denon Kopfhörer / selten an der 5.1 Home Cinema Anlage
Gemessen an den aufgestellten Abstrichen ist der Klang am PC ok, aber kein Vergleich mit dem System für große Jungs

2. Rechner ( auch TV und Media Receiver )
Edifier C2 am Rechner über Onboardsound
Für den Bereich bin ich damit zufrieden


----------



## K3n$! (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[X] _Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System.
_[X]_Ich benutze das PC Lautsprecher System und bin damit zufrieden.

_Soka: Asus Xonar DG
LS: Edifier S330D
KH: Superlux HD668B
Mic: Zalman ZM-MIC1

Mit dem System bin ich angesichts des Preises zufrieden. 
Sollte ich allerdings etwas Neues kaufen müssen, dann würde sicherlich mehr investiert werden
und dann würde ich wahrscheinlich zu aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren greifen.


----------



## Blutengel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

_(X) Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen.

_Receiver ist ein JVC RX-5000R. An dieserm hängen ein Canton CD 101 Subwoofer, Canton AV 700 Center, Schneider Front LS und Canton GLE 70 Rear LS

Läuft zur Zeit noch über Onboardsoka, aber der Kauf einer Asus Xonar DX ist schon geplant. Auch werden die Schneider LS irgentwann gegen Cantons oder Ähnliches ausgetauscht.


----------



## evosociety (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Creative A300 an einer Xonar Essence STX und bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Lautsprecher/Verstärker siehe Signatur. Werden von einer STX betrieben. Bin sehr damit zufrieden  Zum zocken benutze ich meist meine Kopfhörer (AKG K530).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Sennheiser HD 650 an einer ASUS Xonar Essence STX. Stereo, HiFi Modus only und KHV auf "Extra High Gain". Fuer Film, Musik und Spiel gleichermassen zufrieden.


----------



## XT1024 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

_[x] Ich benutze das PC Lautsprecher System und bin damit zufrieden.
_Mir reicht das mit dem 2.1 von Creative und mit dem Umstieg auf diesen Rechner hab ich auch die X-Fi in der Kiste gelassen.
Ich muss wohl schwerhörig sein


----------



## Madz (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ein Pärchen Nubert Nubox 681 an Onkyo TX Sr 608, Kopfhörer AKG K601 und Sennheiser HD 25II (ist nur wegen der detailarmut und starken Bassbetonung nur zum Auflegen zu gebrauchen), als Mikrofon ein Modmic.

Eine seperate Anlage besitze ich nicht, werde mit zu dem Setup aber bald einen CD Player kaufen, weil ich den Rechner nicht immer einschalten will.
Mittelfristig werde ich aber aufrüsten, so daß im Schlafzimmer ein Pärchen Nubox 311 steht und in der Küche ein Pärchen Nubox 101.


Ein Wort möchte ich noch an die auschliesslich Teufel, Logitech, CReative etc. User richten:

Wenn ihr das nächste mal daran denkt, euch selbst zu beschenken, macht doch bitte mal einen Termin in einem Hifi Fachgeschäft, zum probehören, mit eurer eigenen Lieblingsmusik. Ihr werdet sie noch nie so gehört haben und wahrscheinlich werdet ihr feststellen, wie eure bisherige Ausstattung die Künstler geradezu verstümmelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



Madz schrieb:


> Eine seperate Anlage besitze ich nicht, werde mit zu dem Setup aber bald einen CD Player kaufen, weil ich den Rechner nicht immer einschalten will.
> Mittelfristig werde ich aber aufrüsten, so daß im Schlafzimmer ein Pärchen Nubox 311 steht und in der Küche ein Pärchen Nubox 101.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir ist eben umgekehrt, wenn ich mal eben Musik hören will ohne KH will ich nicht immer die Anlage einschalten. Dort laufen eh nur MP3 Konserven.

Musik ist bei vielen wohl eher 2. rangig, was ich oft schon bei vielen Kunden feststellen mußte. Auf eine richtige Anlage wird kaum Wert gelegt was ich eigendlich schade finde


----------



## Madz (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



> Auf eine richtige Anlage wird kaum Wert gelegt was ich eigendlich schade finde


Es es extrem schade, weil Musik einfach nur konsumiert wird. Die meisten wissen garnicht, daß auf ihren Teufel, Edifier, Logitröt, Creative, Bose whatever Joghurtbechern maximal 30-50% dessen ankommt, was die Musik ausmacht.


Apropro Kunden, wo arbeitest du?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich meinte damit meine private Kundschaft die ich betreue. Hauptberuflich mache ich eher Krach im Grünen


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Jeder sollte sich doch sein Equipement für SEINEN Einsatzzweck doch so zusammenstellen können wie er das für richtig hält.
Und jetzt kommt der Kreuzritter des HiFis und zeigt allen Ungläubigen Teufel-Nutzern ihre eigene Inkompetenz auf und versucht sie zum richtigen (also seinem) Glauben zu bekehren.

Das ist doch wieder Stoff für den Diskussionsthread Madz.
*Hier wurde doch nur gefragt was für ne Anlage man hat und ob man damit zufrieden ist.*
Und von dir kommt wieder die HiFi-Predigt...

Auch schon mal über Dinge wie:


Wohnungs- / Zimmergröße
Platz (am / um den PC)
Aufstellmöglichkeiten
Budget
Nutzen
nachgedacht?

Nicht jeder hat den Platz einen Stereo / AVR Receiver neben den Rechner zu stellen und auch die nötigen Regal- / Standlautsprecher zu platzieren
Nicht jeder hat das Bedürfnis / Interesse / Geld für solche Dinge

Also bitte: gehe nicht immer nur von DEINER Position aus.
Danke


----------



## Pravasi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Korrekt.
Dauert nicht mehr lang bis zur nächste Sperre.


----------



## Madz (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



> Dauert nicht mehr lang bis zur nächste Sperre.


Ist mir egal, den Grund der letzten fand ich eh lächerlich.


Ansonsten sage ich jetzt nichts mehr, was nicht zum Thema gehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich will hier jetzt mal keine Partei ergreifen, aber jeder der sein " Fachgebiet " hat versucht den User vor Schaden oder unnütze Geldverschwendung zu bewahren. In vielen Bereichen wird es toleriert nur bei der Akustik gibt es die größten Reibereien. In allen Bereichen wird jeder Irrwitz toleriert, sei es der Aufrüstwahn für ein Frame mehr usw.  Ich selber stehe auch auf guten Klang, nur vielleicht nicht so extrem in jedem Bereich. Ich lese nur einen Hinweis heraus und keine Missionierung ( wobei das was man gelesen hatte manchmal eher ein Kopfschütteln erzeugt). Madz,  schalte einen Gang zurück hier ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Wer nicht hören will muß bluten.


----------



## hasiberli (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Hallo defence,
ich hatte immer einen kleinen Pioneer SA 500 an meinem PC, und dazu die Bose Jewel und als Bass die kleine Syrincs 6.5 Aktiv, klang echt fantastisch.
Bin aber nun auf IMAC umgestiegen, und da brauch ich es nicht mehr, klingt soweit für nen PC richtig gut. Kannst aber trotzdem nicht mit vorher vergleichen, nur ich brauche auch keine so gute oder bessere Wiedergabe am PC.

Eine andere Frage hätte ich da noch an dich, hattest du nicht mal einen JBL S160 Amplifier oder irre ich mich jetzt hier? Hast du Ihn noch?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



hasiberli schrieb:


> Hallo defence,
> ich hatte immer einen kleinen Pioneer SA 500 an meinem PC, und dazu die Bose Jewel und als Bass die kleine Syrincs 6.5 Aktiv, klang echt fantastisch.
> Bin aber nun auf IMAC umgestiegen, und da brauch ich es nicht mehr, klingt soweit für nen PC richtig gut. Kannst aber trotzdem nicht mit vorher vergleichen, nur ich brauche auch keine so gute oder bessere Wiedergabe am PC.
> 
> ...




 Würde ihm wohl eher ne PN schreiben, als in diesem Umfrage Thread zu fragen, hat eh schon genug Spams hier, heheh!


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



hasiberli schrieb:


> Hallo defence,
> ich hatte immer einen kleinen Pioneer SA 500 an meinem PC, und dazu die Bose Jewel und als Bass die kleine Syrincs 6.5 Aktiv, klang echt fantastisch.
> Bin aber nun auf IMAC umgestiegen, und da brauch ich es nicht mehr, klingt soweit für nen PC richtig gut. Kannst aber trotzdem nicht mit vorher vergleichen, nur ich brauche auch keine so gute oder bessere Wiedergabe am PC.
> 
> ...


 
PN funktion habsch deaktiviert, daher schreibsch hier die kurze Antwort. 
Ich hab nen Kroha S160, Kroha war früher ne kleine Highender Marke die ausschlieslich Bausätze verkauft haben welche dann von Hifi Profis modifiziert und aufgebaut wurden. Daher ist meiner so nen ziemliches Unikat. 
Von JBL Pro habe ich nur einen JBL K140 Tiefton Chassis.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



dfence schrieb:


> PN funktion habsch deaktiviert, daher schreibsch hier die kurze Antwort.
> Ich hab nen Kroha S160, Kroha war früher ne kleine Highender Marke die ausschlieslich Bausätze verkauft haben welche dann von Hifi Profis modifiziert und aufgebaut wurden. Daher ist meiner so nen ziemliches Unikat.
> Von JBL Pro habe ich nur einen JBL K140 Tiefton Chassis.


 
Also wenn du schon hier rum spamst könntest dich auch bitte an der Umfrage beteiligen, das gleiche gilt auch für deinen Spam Kollegen!


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Du liest dir scheinbar deinen eigenen Thread nichtmal durch... seite 1 post nr 8 schau ihn dir mal an


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



dfence schrieb:


> Du liest dir scheinbar deinen eigenen Thread nichtmal durch... seite 1 post nr 8 schau ihn dir mal an


 
Ja mein fortgeschrittenes  Alter spielt mir so manchen Streich, heheh!
Oh weh jetzt spam ich auch noch selber in meinen Thread, bei andern macht das mehr spaß!
Hatte ja erst ne unfreiwillige Auszeit von hier!


----------



## querinkin (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[x] Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen.

Zwei nuBox 681 an einem Cambridge Audio 740A über eine Infrasonic Quartet mit dem PC verbunden (hatte zuvor einen Onkyo TX-SR608 und eine Asus DX).
Am zweiten Ausgang der Soundkarte hängt entweder der Sennheiser HD800, der Beyerdynamic T1 oder der Audeze LCD-2. Hauptsächlich der LCD-2. Die Anderen werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich in naher Zukunft verkaufen. 
Irgendwann diesen Monat sollte der bestellte Audiolab M-DAC eintreffen.


----------



## Manicmanuel (18. März 2012)

[x] asus xonar essence + Kopfhörer mit Verstärker STAX SRS 3020 (Spiele und Musik)

[x] onboard sound auf Logitech Stereolautsprecher (Youtube/Chilloutzone und co)

[x] SPDIF Ausgang optisch + Harman Kardon 7.1 Reciever + Canton LE Serie (Heimkino)


----------



## Daxelinho (18. März 2012)

[X] Asus Xonar DX

[X] AKG K530: Als Headset mit dem Zalman Mic-1

[X] Edifier S550: Für den altäglichen Gebrauch

[X] Min 192 KB/s, unterste Schmerzgrenze, wenn möglich FLAC oder VBR ..


----------



## Lyran (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[x] Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen.

Verstärker: Sony STR-SL5
Boxen: Heco Vogue 5.1
Kopfhörer: AKG K518DJ


----------



## SOADTony (18. März 2012)

HiFi (x)
Yamaha mx 25 Endstufe mit Yamaha Dsp 100 und Yamaha Vorstufe
Boxen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 mit Canton as 10 Sub 
Mehr als zufrieden 

Zählt HTPC auch ? 
Wenn ja dann 
Yamaha rxv 367 mit Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 mit Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301a


----------



## Railroadfighter (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[x] Ich benutze ein PC-Lautsprecher System

Logitech Z-2300, seitdem ich einmal etwas besseres gehört habe vergammeln die Teile. Ich benutze fast nurnoch meinen KH (AKG K701) an der Xonar D2, die Anlage verwende ich (fast) nurnoch wenn Freunde da sind, denn bis auf die Tiefen klingen meine Fernseher Lautsprecher besser.


----------



## hasiberli (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Achja, Kroha S160 hat der geheißen, den meinte ich sorry.  Gibst du den her? Ist das ein Mono, falls ja hast du da zwei davon ?


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich glaube David gibt den nicht wieder her. Wäre er schön blöd .


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Auf garkeinen fall geb ich den her, Sorry. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist es ein Unikat, den gibt es so kein zweites mal, daher hab ich auch nur einen davon. Und jep er ist Mono.


----------



## iceman650 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Entweder meinen Beyerdynamic DT880, oder meine Duetta Tops (Stereoanlage, am Pioneer A656 MK2), die allerdings in meinem Rücken stehen. Ist meist so 50:50, manchmal habe ich einfach kein Bock auf Kopfhörer


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Onkyo A-9155 + Heco Victas 200 (Verstärker + Boxen), dazu ein Razer Orca - alles an einer Asus Xonar DX.


----------



## hasiberli (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ok glaub ich dir gerne, ich hätte halt so einen gesucht, naja vielleicht finde mal einen. Habe zwar schon so einen, aber da steht nicht kroha sondern jbl drauf, daher dachte ich auch erst deiner wär auch ein JBL gewesen. Auf jeden fall hilft da nur weiter suchen. Trotzdem Danke !


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich verwende eigens dafür angeschaffte Nubert NuPro A10.

Dank USB-Anschluss wunderbar einfach einsetzbar an Spiele-PC (Spiele ) und Notebook (Musik)


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[x] 

Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System.
 Ich benutze das PC Lautsprecher System und bin damit zufrieden.


Ein "altes" Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 an einer Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe. Das System hab ich schon seit Jahren. Habs billig direkt bei Teufel gekauft. Waren glaub ich 120€ oder so. Für mich reicht das System völlig aus!  



Als Headset kommt ein Sennheiser PC360 zum einsatz. Ebenfalls sehr günstig bei Amazon.de erwischt.


----------



## sinthor4s (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich höre an meiner Verstärker/Boxen Kombination und bin zufrieden damit (siehe Signatur).
Zu später Stunde kommt je nach Laune einer der Kopfhörer zum Einsatz.


----------



## taks (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

[X]Ich benutze ein eigens dafür gekauftes PC Lautsprecher System.
[X]Ich benutze das PC Lautsprecher System und bin damit zufrieden.


Ich habe ein Steinberg CI1 Audiointerface mit zwei KRK Rokit5 G2 Studiomonitoren in Betrieb und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Deimos (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Bei mir ist das Ganze etwas durchmischt.

Am Hauptrechner hängt ein Logitech Z 540-System, am Zweit- und Drittrechner je ein Logitech 2.1-Boxenset.
Am HTPC hängt die grosse Lautsprecheranlage mit 2x Heco Celan 800, Heco Celan Center 3 und 2x Heco Celan 300 an einem Onkyo TX-SR805.

Seitenhieb an die Missionare: Man kann offenbar auch auf Logitech-Lautsprechern hören, ohne dass die Ohren abfallen, auch wenn man weiss, wie eine gute Anlage klingen muss .

In naher Zukunft hängt der Hauptrechner wohl auch am Heco-System, da durch die Trennung von meiner Freundin letzte Woche zwei Zimmer, darunter das grösste, frei werden. Alles hat seine Vorteile .


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



hasiberli schrieb:


> Ok glaub ich dir gerne, ich hätte halt so einen gesucht, naja vielleicht finde mal einen. Habe zwar schon so einen, aber da steht nicht kroha sondern jbl drauf, daher dachte ich auch erst deiner wär auch ein JBL gewesen. Auf jeden fall hilft da nur weiter suchen. Trotzdem Danke !


 
Naja wie gesagt, so einen wie ich hab, wirst du eh niemals nen zweites mal finden, die Teile waren nichtmal gelistet damals von Kroha, das war ne winzig kleine Auflage, ich schätz mal mehr als 20stk werden das wohl nicht gewesen sein, und jene wurden dann halt von den Kunden nochmals weiter Modifiziert. Hast du mal nen Bild von dem was du hast, kann mir garnicht vorstellen das der Optisch genauso aussieht wie meiner


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*



dfence schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt, so einen wie ich hab, wirst du eh niemals nen zweites mal finden, die Teile waren nichtmal gelistet damals von Kroha, das war ne winzig kleine Auflage, ich schätz mal mehr als 20stk werden das wohl nicht gewesen sein, und jene wurden dann halt von den Kunden nochmals weiter Modifiziert. Hast du mal nen Bild von dem was du hast, kann mir garnicht vorstellen das der Optisch genauso aussieht wie meiner



Na super Idee, wer will kann natürlich auch Bilder seiner Schätze hoch laden und posten!


----------



## Cyberian (20. März 2012)

*AW: Was bentutz ihr zur Ton Wiedergabe an eurem PC?*

Ich habe ein Logitech Z-Cinema in Betrieb. 
Das ist ein 2.1 System, welches damals 99€ beim Planeten gekostet hat. Das System kann man über USB anschliessen, es hat aber auch eine 3,5 Klinke Line-IN. Eigentlich war mein Plan irgendwann eine teurere Soundkarte für einen guten Kopfhörer zu kaufen, um beim Kopfhörer/Headset vom Onboard wegzukommen, und das Z-Cinema dann auch über Klinke anzusteuern.
Allerdings hat der Line-In beim Z-Cinema einen Bug der die Lautstärke schwanken lässt wenn man etwas mit geringem Pegel über en Line-IN ausgeben will. Kurz gesagt der Line-In ist völlig unbrauchbar selbst am IPhone auf voller Lautstärke wird sehr viel Ton einfach verschluckt.

Deswegen habe ich auch nicht angekreuzt das ich mit dem System zufrieden bin. Ich finde zwar das es für 99€ recht brauchbar ist, allerdings ist es wie alle 2.1 durch fehlende Mitten gesegnet .
Wenn ich Heute wieder vor der Wahl stehen würde wäre eine Soundkarte und ein gutes 2.0 System wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl gewesen. Nun nutze ich das System, angeschlossen über USB, weiter bis es entweder kaputt ist oder ich in eine eigene Wohnung ziehe in der ich dann auch bereit bin eine Anlage zum Musik hören zu kaufen . Der Plan mit dem Kopfhörer und der Soundkarte ist aber recht aktuell und steht nach der Klausurphase vermutlich an erster Stelle .

Gruß Cyb


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. März 2012)

Also ich weiß nich ob ich zu blöd für die gegebenen Antworten bin, aber ich hab jetzt einfach mal alle vier angekreuzt...

Zum Gucken von YouTube, zum Zocken und zum Nebenbei-Bedudeln beim Surfen benutze ich mein Teufel Concept E300 (nur Front L/R+Sub) und bin damit zufrieden.
Zum Musik genießen benutze ich entweder meinen AKG K701 oder meine HiFi-Anlage (siehe meine Signatur) und bin auch damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. März 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nich ob ich zu blöd für die gegebenen Antworten bin, aber ich hab jetzt einfach mal alle vier angekreuzt...
> 
> Zum Gucken von YouTube, zum Zocken und zum Nebenbei-Bedudeln beim Surfen benutze ich mein Teufel Concept E300 (nur Front L/R+Sub) und bin damit zufrieden.
> Zum Musik genießen benutze ich entweder meinen AKG K701 oder meine HiFi-Anlage (siehe meine Signatur) und bin auch damit sehr zufrieden.


 
Wenn du die HiFi Anlage übern PC laufen lässt ist das schon ok mit allen Antwortmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. März 2012)

für den Pc benutz ich meine Klipsch RF 62 mit meinem SPH 450TC, allerding sis der Sub meistens ausn und wird nur zum Film schauen gebraucht oder wenns mal etwas spaßiger sein soll


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. März 2012)

Naju, da ich es ja schon bestellt habe und es somit bald kommt...kann ichs ja schon reinschreiben 

Gaming-PC: Xonar Phoebus (auf die warte ich echt noch), Marantz PM6004, Nubert 311 + ATM
HTPC: Marantz SR6005 -> Nubert ATM -> Marantz EQ551 -> Marantz PM7004 -> Nubert 681 

Alternativ jeweils nen Beyerdynamic DT 880 600Ohm aus der Manufaktur. Beim HTPC hängt dann aber nen Little Dot MK II dazwischen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2012)

Bei mir ist es so: Asus Xonar DS -> Teufel Decoderstation -> Teufel Concept E Magnum PE

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Am TV hab ich dann noch eine 2 Jamo Boxen + Verstärker.


----------



## Lee (20. März 2012)

Ich benutze am PC meine Nubox 481, angeschlossen an einen Denon PMA 510AE, mit einer Xonar Essence als Zuspieler. Ansonsten fürs leise hören einen AKG K701. Ein extra PC System habe ich nicht, würde bei mir auch überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## ad_ (20. März 2012)

Asus Xonar D1
Teufel Concept C200
Superlux HD681


----------



## ali-992 (21. März 2012)

Verstärker: Pioneer VSX 921
Boxen: KEF Q300






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

Ein Harman/Kardon AVR 255 mit HKTS 7b Lautsprechern.
Und ein Beyerdynamic MMX300 an einer Creative  X-Fi Titanium Professional.


----------



## hasiberli (21. März 2012)

Kein Thema, muss nur schaun wie ich das Bild einfüge.
Kann also sein das es nicht gleich bei ersten Mal funktioniert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2012)

Nicht schlecht, du bist der erste Mensch jetz den ich kenne, der ihn auch hat, ist in der Tat ein Kroha, nur irgend nen frevel hat da nen JBL schild drauf geklebt. Äuserlich mit meinem fast identisch. Pass sehr gut auf das schätzchen auf, der könnte irgendwann nen vermögen wert sein, wenn er das nicht schon ist. Bj kann nur zwischen 63-71 sein, danach hat Kroha dicht gemacht und nur in diesem zeitraum haben sie Verstärker gebaut. Wie auch schon gesagt, gelistet sind die S160 auch nicht, es gibt offiziel nur die SMV und LSV Serie. Also behandel ihn wie einen Schatz


----------



## Daxelinho (21. März 2012)

Eine Frage von einem Leihen: Wie viel ist sowas ca. Wert?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2012)

Das kann man nicht sagen, für sowas gibts keine Listenpreise, hier zählen nur Liebhaber Preise, vorallem weil die Kisten so verdammt selten sind, Ich sag mal so, selbst wenn mir einer 1000€ bieten würde, ich würde ihn nicht verkaufen.
Das ist das gleiche wie bei meinem Subwoofer, selbst wenn mir einer nen Tausender in die Hand drücken würde, niemals würd ich den dafür hergeben. Oder um es mal anders zu sagen, weder den Subwoofer noch den Kroha werd ich jemals wieder hergeben.


----------



## hasiberli (22. März 2012)

Ok, werde ich dann wohl machen wenn ich bis dahin noch keinen Abnehmer gefunden habe. Denn ich hätte ihn nur als Pärchen für den Stereo-Berieb benutzen wollen. Und durchchecken müsste ich ihn auch einmal, da mir vor 3 Wochen hinten eine der beiden Sicherungen gefallen ist. Weiss aber noch nicht genau in welche Hände ich ihn geben soll, der erstens nicht teuer ist und zweitens auch was davon versteht. Mal schaun....


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2012)

Den Thread gibt es doch schon ? ! :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/95900-lautsprecherliste-der-pcghx-mitglieder.html


[x] _Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker; CD-Player und Boxen. (Heimische Musikanlage)_ 

+ eine Essence STX, welche irgendwann durch einen ordentlichen externen DAC (vorzugsweise AUDIOLAB) ersetzt wird.

Mfg


----------



## Gast12348 (22. März 2012)

@Hasiberli schreib mich mal an mit deiner Preisvorstellung, interesse besteht grundsätzlich schon bei mir an nem zweiten


----------



## benefull (22. März 2012)

[x] Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen. (Heimische Musikanlage)
Sofern nicht mit Kopfhörer Musik gehört wird, tue ich das mit 2 ziemlich alten, von meinem Vater selbst gebauten Lautsprechern. Klanglich sind sie recht gut jedoch kann ich sie nicht wirklich ideal aufstellen. Dazu hab ich noch einen Subwoofer und 3 Satelliten. Beides von Magnat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Mein Headset


----------



## biohaufen (23. März 2012)

[x]_Ich benutze einen externen Verstärker und Boxen. (Heimische Musikanlage)_

Cambridge Audio S30 + Cambridge Audio AM10 ---> Ich brauch nur noch eine Soundkarte, guckt doch mal in meinem Thread und empfehlt mir eine


----------



## hasiberli (24. März 2012)

Ach du keine Ahnung, ich habe mir gedacht ihn erst einmal durchchecken zu lassen, und vielleicht kann ich Ihn in mein THX Heimsystem für den Bass verwenden. Nur momentan habe ich sehr sehr schlecht zeit. Was stellst dir denn preislich vor?


----------



## Rasha (24. März 2012)

Mhmm

Asus Xonar D2X mit Teufel E100 Concept (5.1 Soundsystem) - alternativ kann ich ein Razer Headset oder ein Sennheißer PC 360 als Headset mit Mikro anschließen oder den reinen Kopfhörer Beyerdynamics DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm


----------



## ColinMacLaren (25. März 2012)

Zum Spielen:

X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB  + fiio e11 + UE triple.fi 10

Zum Musikhören:

Emu 0204 + fiio e11 + UE triple.fi 10


Zum Film-Gucken/XBox

X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB + Sony Brüllwürfel Heimkino-Anlage


----------



## generation (25. März 2012)

Hi,

Sennheiser HD 598 aufm Kopf direkt
RFT B 9282 3-Wege Bassreflexbox mit einem RFT SV-210
Das Ganze über eine Asus Essence STX

Gruss...


----------



## JC88 (26. März 2012)

Logitech X540 an einer Xonar DX oder aber das Logitech G35 per USB...bin aber auf der Suche nach nem Ersatz für mein logitech X540

Bin damit nicht zufrieden


----------



## ChaoZ (26. März 2012)

Irgendwelche SpeedLink 2.1 Boxen für 80€, nix tolles und wird nur für YouTube und Filme genutzt. Ansonsten mein AKG K530.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Bin damit nicht zufrieden


 
Kein Wunder 

Zum Musik hören 2x Eltax Millenium Mini an meinem Onkyo TX-7720 und zum Zocken einen Beyerdynamic DT-990 an einer Essence STX


----------

